# Kayak Recommendations



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

have you ever paddled a dagger mamba or wave sport deisel or liquid logic remixes? those would be great for creeking and running rivers. if you like playing a little more maybe go with jackson fun or wavesport fuze liquid logic downriver. the greatest peice of advice you can give your self is test them out in the river so you feel how comfortable and how well the boat you are about to purchase fits your taste buds. lots of boats out their. have fun.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Definately a Jackson Fun series. They have very roomy thigh hooks and would be an all around great boat for river running as well as surfing. But demo first.


----------



## Boat-ERS (Apr 15, 2005)

Riverdaughter13 said:


> I am a fairly new hard boater, and am looking to invest in my own kayak. I guess I fall on the curvier end of the spectrum, 5'6 170lbs b/c I have a lot of trouble with fit around the hips and thighs. Any boat recommendations? Most of my paddling is done on WV creeks and rivers.



I am about the same size, a little taller, but I have a FUN and love it.


----------



## JessicaS (Mar 10, 2009)

I just recently got a Liquid Logic Remix 59, and I love it- they have several sizes of boat, and all of the padding around the hips is really adjustable- I'm 5'3"/125, but my boyfriend is 5'9" and 170, and we both fit in it well and love the boat. The guys from LL were really great too with giving advice about proper fit and usage.

Good luck!


----------



## Riverdaughter13 (Nov 20, 2008)

awesome. i am definately going to look out for these boats. luckily, theres a good demo center here in fayetteville. gonna try them out on my days off.


----------

